# Ways to persuade my father to let me build a PC



## crazy pyro (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's the situation:
My dad's decided I'm not allowed to build myself a PC and I've instead got to get a local PC shop to build it or buy a prebuilt (He'd prefer the second, my bank account prefers the first or building it myself).
As you've probably seen I've got a system specced up on ebuyer and ready to be bought, I just need the parts to arrive in order to build the beast.
The local PC shop is saying they'll charge £30 to assemble the rig himself, however I believe his knowledge may be rather limited when it comes to computers, this is based on him saying I'd need an 850w PSU to power the system in my sig, despite my having been told repeatedly I need nothing of the sort even if I want to crossfire 2 4850s, he's basing that on his system running an 8800gtx on a 1.3kw PSU.
So, here's the problem I'm not entirely confident in giving all my parts to him since he sounds like a PC muppet.
If I order the parts today or tomorow I may be able to assemble the system on monday and get some serious gaming in that night (I have the day off school). So, how do you guys think I should persuade my dad to let me build the machine?


----------



## Darknova (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you paying for the PC yourself?


----------



## Duxx (Nov 26, 2008)

Ship the parts to a friends house, and build it at your friends place and say you had some dude make it.  Trying to convince parents is the hardest thing in the world, they are stubborn beyond belief.  He will never know the difference and as long as you are competent and have confidence you won't !@#$ it up, you should be fine


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 26, 2008)

Tell him that every time a pre-built POS is bought, God kills a goldfish. (Replace goldfish with his favorite animal)


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL, I'll think about doing that, it'll save me £30 which means I can up the spec back to having an e8400 rather than the 7300 I'll probably be going for.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 26, 2008)

Just order them and build it, I did.

My dad didn't even know I was going to build one until the parts came.

Or you could get them shipped to a friends house and build it there and tell him you got that guy to build it!


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Nov 26, 2008)

^ What I do.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 26, 2008)

My dad didn't want me to as well.. I just ordered the parts and showed him that I built it and now I get to buy all the parts I want(with my money that is )


----------



## human_error (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd say honesty is the best option. Order the parts without telling your parents, build it and then when it's working tell them you built it. 

The other option is to take your current rig apart, take a photo of it in bits and put it back together, then show your parents you were able to do it. If after that they still say get the PC guy to do it then just build it at a mates...

Unfortunately my experience with computer guys is terrible, the one near me knows sooo little and lies constantly to try to cover up for his lack of knowledge.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My dad didn't want me to as well.. I just ordered the parts and showed him that I built it and now I get to buy all the parts I want(with my money that is )



Lol, my dad encouraged me to build my own (so he doesn't have to) LOL


----------



## technicks (Nov 26, 2008)

Good one.

Show him this thread.
This place is packed with people who know more about hardware, software and everything that has to do with electronics then that one guy at your local hardware shop. ( who most of the time doesn't know sh#t)
And i will tell your father now that you will end up here for sure if you buy a pre build because you will run in to problems earlier then when you build it from scratch and ask here if you can't figure it out. + It will save you cash to buy better hardware. Because when you have the chance to order out, you WILL save even more.


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL, I used to have to find ways to hide new hardware since I didn't want parents to know I was getting, but the issue of building my own PC's was never a problem.  Honestly I think the best way to have him allow you to build the PC yourself is tie how you're saving $ due to the finacial crisis the world is in by doing it yourself.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 26, 2008)

human_error said:


> I'd say honesty is the best option. Order the parts without telling your parents, build it and then when it's working tell them you built it.
> 
> The other option is to take your current rig apart, take a photo of it in bits and put it back together, then show your parents you were able to do it. If after that they still say get the PC guy to do it then just build it at a mates...
> 
> Unfortunately my experience with computer guys is terrible, the one near me knows sooo little and lies constantly to try to cover up for his lack of knowledge.



Problem is he knows I'm buying all the parts so he'll wonder where they were, also my friends who would be able to build it with me are to put it simply not easy to get to and it would be a MAJOR pain in the ass to get there with all the parts (Can't drive)
Yes, I am paying for the system out of my own money which is why I want to build it myself since I don't trust that guy in the local shop.
This guy in the local shop does sound like a bit of a nut, an 850w PSU for a 4850, that's not needed in any way is it?


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 26, 2008)

First off, the $$ for assembling and installing OS is mostly crap but on the rare occasion it may have some warranty.  Check into that for sure.

I would let you dad know by building this computer it will save $$ and help build experience in a field that will help you get a job!!  Also tell him it can double for a project for school and just start a new build thread here for back up.

Also tell him that if he lets you build your own, you'll return the favor when it comes to his next computer needs.



crazy pyro said:


> This guy in the local shop does sound like a bit of a nut, an 850w PSU for a 4850, that's not needed in any way is it?



No need at all. He's probally suggesting a 850W junker to save $$.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 26, 2008)

I would never EVER pay someone to do anything with my computer.

My dad wanted a new hard drive in his computer so he paid some dumb arse to do it. The hard drive ended up wrapped in bubble wrap in the spare cd drive slot... This guy couldn't even put a hard drive in


----------



## Darknova (Nov 26, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Problem is he knows I'm buying all the parts so he'll wonder where they were, also my friends who would be able to build it with me are to put it simply not easy to get to and it would be a MAJOR pain in the ass to get there with all the parts (Can't drive)
> Yes, I am paying for the system out of my own money which is why I want to build it myself since I don't trust that guy in the local shop.
> This guy in the local shop does sound like a bit of a nut, an 850w PSU for a 4850, that's not needed in any way is it?



Well I was always brought up believing (and being taught) that my money, is my money to do with as I wish. If by paying this moron to build your PC you have to drop the specification of your PC, then just order the parts and do it while he's at work or something. That way when he comes home you can explain that you've done it yourself and got better value than using the PC guy.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 26, 2008)

If you have a old case just ship the parts to a cousin's house not a friends since they are not that trustworthy. Then when sometime ur dad's at work get the parts to ur house and build it. He won't notice a difference because it's the same case.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm installing the OS, it's literally just the assembly I'd be paying the guy for.
There's warranty on the build to the degree that if something goes wrong hardware wise he'll fix it, no warranty whatsoever for the OS though, they've got a sheet up on the wall saying:
"Microsoft OSes are fragile, once the computer leaves the shop we take no responsibility for it)
I wish my school ran IT courses so I could get an IT job but it doesn't because it's full of special people (I mean the teachers).
I'd happily help him rebuild his but he's moving from a desktop to a work laptop and I'm acquiring his office, I'm not gonna be going near that laptop since if it breaks I'll be in the poo.
I could of course hold the copy of MS office hostage until he lets me build the PC myself since he can't stand open office which his company are forcing on him lol.
Can't ship to cousin's house since the nearest one lives 20 miles away, I could catch the train there etc but I wouldn't EVER let any parts in that house since there's a 5 and a 7 year old kid who live there (They're my cousins).
I could on the other hand ship it to my gran's, build it and hope to crap he doesn't come in half way through the build.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 26, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> I'm installing the OS, it's literally just the assembly I'd be paying the guy for.
> There's warranty on the build to the degree that if something goes wrong hardware wise he'll fix it, no warranty whatsoever for the OS though, they've got a sheet up on the wall saying:
> "Microsoft OSes are fragile, once the computer leaves the shop we take no responsibility for it)
> I wish my school ran IT courses so I could get an IT job but it doesn't because it's full of special people (I mean the teachers).
> ...



Seriously, just do it. He can't stop you once you've done it


----------



## human_error (Nov 26, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> This guy in the local shop does sound like a bit of a nut, an 850w PSU for a 4850, that's not needed in any way is it?



As others have said in this thread there is no need to get any unit that powerful, hell i don't even need 850 for my current rig. I'd say a good 600w would give you more than enough headroom for current parts and upgrades in the future. If you still have any doubt the official ATI requirements spec sais a 450-550w psu will be enough for a 4850 with average system specs link: http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonhd4800/requirements.html. 

Out of interest is the reason for you not being able to build the rig because of a risk to the parts (ie you'd not build it right, damage something etc) or is it because of the risk to yourself (my parents thought i could electricute myself when i built my first pc)? Makes a counter argument easier to form if you understand their fears.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 26, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> I'm installing the OS, it's literally just the assembly I'd be paying the guy for.
> There's warranty on the build to the degree that if something goes wrong hardware wise he'll fix it, no warranty whatsoever for the OS though, they've got a sheet up on the wall saying:
> "Microsoft OSes are fragile, once the computer leaves the shop we take no responsibility for it)
> I wish my school ran IT courses so I could get an IT job but it doesn't because it's full of special people (I mean the teachers).
> ...




Thats crap, all the hardware you have comes with at least a year warranty if new.  The OS is generally the point of most problems but out of the last 100 new builds from TPU members probally not one of them has had troubles that prohibit them from using thier new computer.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 26, 2008)

Why is it that people that get jobs at geek squad and local pc shops are tards but people that pay attention to whats new and know what they are doing never get them? I applied at geek squad and a couple places around town and called an never got crap and went back and some idiot was trying to tell me my 4ghz e7200 would get stomped by his q6600 at 2.4ghz and that I should get a 8600GT instead of a 4850.

6,666th post lol


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Seriously, just do it. He can't stop you once you've done it



Lol. Maybe when pyro's not home, he'll get angry and burn it up maybe but u've already done it, and he'll only probably yell at u for like a day. Then a week later it's like nothing happened,



ShadowFold said:


> Why is it that people that get jobs at geek squad and local pc shops are tards but people that pay attention to whats new and know what they are doing never get them? I applied at geek squad and a couple places around town and called an never got crap and went back and some idiot was trying to tell me my 4ghz e7200 would get stomped by his q6600 at 2.4ghz and that I should get a 8600GT instead of a 4850.



They're to geeky that they got there head's blew up and turned dumb and say some crappy stuff. But the q6600 part is kinda true but only for multi tasking.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 26, 2008)

I say let him know that your building it when your parts arrive, not much he can do then but help you at least. I highly doubt he'll get you to send it back for extra monies. 

My family hates me spending on my PC. Me being 19 and the rest of my family 20 and up, none of them are interested in computer hardware but are very interested in financing and budgeting. 
So yeah I usually camp the door for the delivery guy and tracking makes it easy. I grab the parts, run up to my room, lock the door, quickly install it into my pc, hide the box and vuala. My bro sometimes wonders how I could run crysis so fast with 1 4850 lol, no-one in this household knows or could hardly care checking that I've actually spent 500 dollars on a GPU setup.
EDIT: Building a PC could take you a few hours unless you can lock yourself up in the room for that long, you'll have to tell your dad either way unless his at work in the morning or something.

Money is provided by centrelink (An aussie thing).


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 26, 2008)

bring him here and show him how easy it is and in the end CHEAP . 

The CHEAP part should convince him, and make some other promises that you will do this and that. 

That should do it.


----------



## Aevum (Nov 26, 2008)

first time i built for my father, i put my machine on the line, and i told him to get the parts from where he wanted, he went to the cheapest place he could find, changed my configuration to save money, 
i had a P3 800, he ordered the parts to build a Athlon 1ghz,

bad motherboard, bad ram, i had to hand over my P3, took me 3 months to stabilize that machine...
but when i got it running right... i ended up getting a better machine


----------



## Darknova (Nov 26, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Lol. Maybe when pyro's not home, he'll get angry and burn it up maybe but u've already done it, and he'll only probably yell at u for like a day. Then a week later it's like nothing happened,



Exactly, take s*** for a day, then it'll settle down and you have the PC you want


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL, no idea.
I'm getting the system in my Sig, just one problem, Ebuyer have ran out of the mobo and the graphics card...
That guy at geek squad sounds like me before I understood how multi-threading worked, also before I came here I was all set to go Nvidia since I understood their naming system.
I'll talk to him about it tomorow, hell I might even be able to get him to build it with me. I'll have to ask a ton of noob questions in the build thread though lol.


----------



## Woody112 (Nov 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Why is it that people that get jobs at geek squad and local pc shops are tards but people that pay attention to whats new and know what they are doing never get them? I applied at geek squad and a couple places around town and called an never got crap and went back and some idiot was trying to tell me my 4ghz e7200 would get stomped by his q6600 at 2.4ghz and that I should get a 8600GT instead of a 4850.



 So true, but that shit is funny how they are telling you that...

As for the origional post. Build it your self, just because your pops isn't capable of building a rid doesn't mean your not, Period. At least your gaining experiance and not in front of the tv stuffing your face, and getting an education on the latest episode of cops...

I have a Q6600 G0 i'll sell ya cheap if your in the states, say 90 USD shipped. PM me if your interested.


----------



## technicks (Nov 26, 2008)

+ And after that you already know more than the random idiot in the pc store.

Damn your all fast today. lol


----------



## Darknova (Nov 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Why is it that people that get jobs at geek squad and local pc shops are tards but people that pay attention to whats new and know what they are doing never get them? I applied at geek squad and a couple places around town and called an never got crap and went back and some idiot was trying to tell me my 4ghz e7200 would get stomped by his q6600 at 2.4ghz and that I should get a 8600GT instead of a 4850.



Because we're less likely to make profit. We'd be more likely to recommend a product that is "right" for the customer, instead of "right" for the companies profits


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL, aye that kinda works.
I might end up going there for work experience in the summer, that'd be an interesting week...
UK, sorry Woody.


----------



## James1991 (Nov 26, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I would never EVER pay someone to do anything with my computer.
> 
> My dad wanted a new hard drive in his computer so he paid some dumb arse to do it. The hard drive ended up wrapped in bubble wrap in the spare cd drive slot... This guy couldn't even put a hard drive in



. how could one person be so stupid

is it possible to get the parts sent directly to a friends house and not tell your dad you have ordered them, then go to your friends place(just say you wanna go there for some reason so your dad will drop you off), build it and then tell your dad that you have already done it when you walk in the front door with it


----------



## technicks (Nov 26, 2008)

Just order your stuff from komplett.UK or something and it will save you money period!
Oh yeah and show him you are the man in the house by sending it to your own house.
It could go 2 ways. He is proud of you. Or he throws all your stuff out the window. In that case


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 26, 2008)

randomflip said:


> My family hates me spending on my PC. Me being 19 and the rest of my family 20 and up, none of them are interested in computer hardware but are very interested in financing and budgeting.



Maybe it's because you should be saving that money to get your own place and moved out of your parent's house?

If my son wants to build his own PC with his own money when he's old enough, I'll say more power to him.  As long as it's not better than mine.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 26, 2008)

technicks said:


> Just order your stuff from komplett.UK or something and it will save you money period!
> Oh yeah and show him you are the man in the house by sending it to your own house.
> It could go 2 ways. He is proud of you. Or he throws all you stuff out the window. In that case



http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/k.aspx
You follow that link to their website and tell me I can order parts from them.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 26, 2008)

James1991 said:


> . how could one person be so stupid
> 
> is it possible to get the parts sent directly to a friends house and not tell your dad you have ordered them, then go to your friends place(just say you wanna go there for some reason so your dad will drop you off), build it and then tell your dad that you have already done it when you walk in the front door with it



Happened to me sometimes. My parents laptop was broken and i offered to help. But they said u don't know shit, i'm gonna pay 200 bucks for someone to do it wtf?? They said it mad loud like i'm gonna pour some oil and then get some fire burning up.


----------



## technicks (Nov 26, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/k.aspx
> You follow that link to their website and tell me I can order parts from them.



LOL That sucks.


----------



## KBD (Nov 26, 2008)

I dont think there any need to lie about it, its your money and you are free to do whatever you wish with it. Just order the parts and start building, i doubt he'll make it send them back. Plus as others have said you'll be getting valuable experience, i learned so much since doing my first build and that got interested in PCs even more. PC hardware or software could be a career path for u, tell that to your dad also. 

I really dont even understand why he wont let you build. If he is worried about u damaging the parts but hey, thats warranty is for. There is no way you can harm yourself eithe, just dont open up the PSU and you'll be fine. I think your dad would much rather see u staying home working on your rig then be out hanging out on the street corner. So when the parts come just tell him the truth.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll have a try at that KBD, not sure I want to be more interested in PCs even more, I've put about 70 hours AT LEAST into researching this desktop and getting a netbook between august and now, 10 of those have been RIGHT in the middle of my mock exam week as well.


----------



## KBD (Nov 26, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> I'll have a try at that KBD, not sure I want to be more interested in PCs even more, I've put about 70 hours AT LEAST into researching this desktop and getting a netbook between august and now, 10 of those have been RIGHT in the middle of my mock exam week as well.



lol, i spent a couple of months doing research also, i had to catch up on modern hardware as well as learn something. Even if you dont want to do it as a career or a hobby at least you'll save money and get better parts.


----------



## zithe (Nov 26, 2008)

That really sucks, man. My parents pretty much let me do whatever as long as I have the money and it's not illegal or immoral. XD


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

If he lets me build it myself I could get an e8400 and keep the 4850 rather than having to downgrade since Ebuyer appear to have ran out of that and my motherboard, meh scan and ocuk will have to do.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

Just show him that all major parts have a 2 year warrenty on them. It's not like your not getting a warranty on a pre-built.

Besides pre-builts are built with what they have one day. You could get killer ram one day, and then the ultra cheap stuff because they ran out of the good stuff that day.

Pre-builts are a hit and a miss and for gaming machines your going to pay 500 dollars for them to set it up for you.

Building a PC is like playing with legos.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Building a PC is like playing with legos.



Awesome, I'm gonna try and have a chat with him tonight about it, I've got two ideas on ways I could get him to let me build it, these are just if he won't accept reason:
I fix my aunt's dell, if I can isolate the problem to one part and I can get a cheap replacement then good, or
I sort out his overheating problem which developed 3 or 4 years into his PC's life, side off case works fine but it's going to my aunt's house with 2 small children, doubt my aunt would be impressed to find them taking the CPU fan off or something so the side'll have to go back on, probably involves getting dust out of the PSU and rest of the fans.
Buying REALLY cheap parts and then building a system like that myself to show him that I can do it, that is the most reasonable I think.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Just show him that all major parts have a 2 year warrenty on them. It's not like your not getting a warranty on a pre-built.
> 
> Besides pre-builts are built with what they have one day. You could get killer ram one day, and then the ultra cheap stuff because they ran out of the good stuff that day.
> 
> ...





I completely agree.

Another issue with many pre-built systems . . . they have _their_ warranty, which is typically no better than the individual hardware manufacturer's warranties . . . but the catch, although you might get a 2/3 year coverage, only _their_ technicians are allowed to diagnos the system, only _their_ technicians are allowed to remove and replace failed parts - you have to wait through _their_ parts replacement (RMA), which can take upwards of months depending on how backed up they are . . . in some cases, only _their_ technicians are even allowed to open the case at all.

Pre-built systems no longer come with the OS disks, either - most use a "restore CD" which will wipe your HDD and reinstall the same copy of WIN that was on the HDD when you bought the system.  That can turn into a very-long re-install process, as you'll end up with a ton of updates, driver downloads, software installs, etc to get your OS back to how it was.

The OEM warranties are aimed at those who have no idea what they are doing.  I'm willing to bet that if the majority of us here at TPU were given an OEM system, we probably would've voided the warranty within a week . . . and probably by accident as well.



As DaMulta pointed out as well, many times the actual hardware quality of pre-built systems can be dodgy.  They'll use sub-par RAM, sub-par HDDs . . . keep in mind that a lot of these parts are bin-shuffled by the hardware manufacturers . . . it's large bulk ordering.  The hardware manufacturer might test 1 in 500 units, and as long as it operates and meets minimum specs, the bulk goes out the door to the OEMs.  That's how the OEMs can keep their prices so low, cause their parts are very cheap for them to purchase . . . and also why you very, very rarely see pre-built systems with upper-end top-tier components - they wouldn't sell.  The users who are already in the market for those kinds of components would purchase stuff individually, and be able to save money as compared to how much an OEM would want to charge.




Quite frankly - it's rather easy to assemble a system.  Although every now and then you might get a part that's DOA, it's easier and faster to get it replaced than it would be to go through an OEM warranty, or risk the n00b at the local tech shop.

Like many others have pointed out - just cause there's a guy at the counter in a local tech shop, geeksquad, firedog, etc  doesn't mean they know what they're doing, either.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

Cheers, I don't want my parts going near the local PC shop.
I've been on the wrong end of an OEM warranty 6 times in the last year, really don't want to make that a 7th so i'm not buying prebuilt.


----------



## Homeless (Nov 27, 2008)

When I was younger, I wouldn't bother asking and just did things.


----------



## KBD (Nov 27, 2008)

i think imperialreign just summed up it very nicely for u. Go ahead and build your own.



Homeless said:


> When I was younger, I wouldn't bother asking and just did things.




lol, me too.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll probably be showing my dad Imperial's post since it covers everything, if I need to repair a system or something though I'll be willing to do that. Cheers guys.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd tell him if he wants to pay the 30 to have someone else put it together, he can.  Otherwise, I'm putting it together because it's my money.  And if I break something, it's on me.  You can toss in "It's a good learning experience," if you want.

It's pretty hard to seriously hurt a computer part just putting the parts together.  Just touch bare metal on the case every time before touching another component so you don't have any static, make sure the right 4-slot power cords are going where they're supposed to, and make sure the heatsink is properly seated on the CPU.  Pretty much it.

I have a friend who never took the side off his computer.  One time we put some lights in it together.  And then swapped a video card.  Now he can do a lot of that by himself.

Same friend didn't know how to change the oil on his car.  I helped him change some brake lines and a belt and things.  Next thing you know, he's telling me his car broke down in a different city, he limped it to his brother's house, and then changed the waterpump by himself.  

You could also tell your dad you're going to put it together yourself but that he can, you know, help if he wants.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 27, 2008)

As has been said already... what do you get for the £30, certainly nothing better than what the manufacture offers on the individual parts anyway.Therefore you lose nothing warranty wise by building it yourself.
You are not going to harm yourself doing it yourself... and it will also be a bit of experience for yourself (if no one gives you the chance to try something yourself, how would you ever learn anything).

But really, there is no sense telling lies..just own up, and tell your father that you would really really like to do this yourself, it is your money and you will have to pay for anything that goes wrong( dont worry you will be OK).
Building yourself will also help in future if anything needs upgrading, you will have this bit of knowledge behind you, and could save you money in future.




Homeless said:


> When I was younger, I wouldn't bother asking and just did things.


  So did I ...and ended up like your username


----------



## KBD (Nov 27, 2008)

yea, as Deusxmachina said it is difficult to mess up. Just take your time and be patient. Also, instead of just touching bare metal to kill static i recomend get one these anti-static wrist straps:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899261001

I use these all the time when working with components, just strap it to an unpainted part of case or any other bare metal object, that way you wont fry anything for sure. In addition, i recomend following a guide for your first build, this one made by Zek is a good place to start:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15268

You can also google "how to build a computer" and that will take you to literally dozens of guides. There are also helpful youtube videos that will show you things like how to install a CPU and so forth. Plus there are guides for installing individual components on the web. Remember, google is your friend so use it.

And you can always come to this forum for help if you get stuck, there are many knowledgeble folks here that can be very helpful.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 27, 2008)

Does he understand the educational and self gratification value of building something for yourself? I remember years ago (many years) building my first computer. It was a 5x86. The first time I got Windows up and running I was excited. I had to learn how to find and install drivers and all that fun stuff. that was the begining of a very profitable life. So if it's about the money and the risk of you breaking something, tell him to consider your future.


----------



## AKlass (Nov 27, 2008)

I would just order the parts and build it. My dad was hesitant about it at first but when  the parts came, I put it together in front of him in 45 mins.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 27, 2008)

Eheh that so reminds me of the old days where I had to account for every new bit I bought. It's probably where I got the second-hand-stuff addiction from 

Seriously, everyone has said it, but I'll reiterate just so your dad will know we're all thinking alike here:
- Assembly at a PC shop costs money.
- If anything happens to break, repairs at the shop might cost you money AGAIN.
- Local hardware shops are usually NOT good. They slack off, because it's not their system, plus, some of them hardly have any knowledge since they decided 5 years ago they were already experts.
- Being able to build and replace your own hardware saves time, drives to the shop (which your DAD has to do right?), frustration of not knowing what the problem is and when it's going to be fixed, and money.

Basically, even the most basic hardware knowledge, gained hands-on, can be a life/time/money saver.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

The shop's only a 10 minute walk away but I'm not gonna carry a 15kg PC there...
I'd be happy to repair it myself if it went wrong, my dad doesn't seem to mind me fixing stuff whenever it breaks, take my headset for example I took it apart to try and fix it, not entirely sure how to fix it still but meh.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 27, 2008)

Meh. if you can fix it, you can build it


----------



## KBD (Nov 27, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Meh. if you can fix it, you can build it



i think he said he's not sure how to, lol. I think building a PC is easier than fixing something though but, of course, it depends on what needs to be fixed.

Anyway, i also like to add that having the confidence that you can build is also very, very important. If you think you can do it, you will be able to. I personally didnt have it right away, it took me time to convince myself that i could actually do it and i did. So just beleive in yourself.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 27, 2008)

when I persuaded my mom for me to build my first pc when i was 11 , I compared the pc I could build for X price for the pc she could buy for the same price, and so we built a pc


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

He thinks the £30 is good value though, even though I'd like to have my saturday afternoon taken up by building a PC, damn Ebuyer for not passing on the VAT cut ahead of time, then I could have built it on monday (Day off school)


----------



## Deusxmachina (Nov 27, 2008)

KBD said:


> Anyway, i also like to add that having the confidence that you can build is also very, very important. If you think you can do it, you will be able to. I personally didnt have it right away, it took me time to convince myself that i could actually do it and i did. So just beleive in yourself.



I don't know about "if you think you can do it, you will be able to do it."  I might think I could run a 4-minute mile or whatever, but reality is going to set in if I try.  

Point taken, though, yeah.  Seems like computers, cars, what have you, most people could do at least basic stuff without too much trouble, but they're afraid to even pop the hood. 

And speaking of breaking stuff, the money saved by not paying someone to hopefully put the PC together well will help pay for any part that somehow gets broken putting it together at home anyway.

Bottom line: build it yourself.  Next thing you know you'll be rebuilding a car engine or fixing something on the house or welding something.


----------



## human_error (Nov 27, 2008)

Overclockers.co.uk passed on the VAT cut ahead of time if ur desperate for the parts early, tbh 2.5% less vat is not that much but i guess every penny helps (or in this case 2.5p every £1.17 spent) 

Overclockers can be more expensive on certain parts than ebuyer, but they have good customer service and very good selection of components.


----------



## KBD (Nov 27, 2008)

Deusxmachina said:


> I don't know about "if you think you can do it, you will be able to do it."  I might think I could run a 4-minute mile or whatever, but reality is going to set in if I try.



you understand what i'm saying though, i'm talking about things that are actually doable. Its important to have one's mind in the right place before starting a project like this, thats all. 



human_error said:


> Overclockers.co.uk passed on the VAT cut ahead of time if ur desperate for the parts early, tbh 2.5% less vat is not that much but i guess every penny helps (or in this case 2.5p every £1.17 spent)
> 
> Overclockers can be more expensive on certain parts than ebuyer, but they have good customer service and very good selection of components.



I read some bad things on this forum about overclockers.uk posted by UK members. I obviously don’t have experience with them but perhaps someone from the UK can answer to this. I’m just posting it as a word of caution.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

haha, that's my reason for not going to OCuk since they're more expensive.
It's still a tenner since I'm spending around £500


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 27, 2008)

KainXS said:


> when I persuaded my mom for me to build my first pc when i was 11 , I compared the pc I could build for X price for the pc she could buy for the same price, and so we built a pc



That's a good point. Break it down into numbers for him. Show your Dad the bottom line. You can't beat the upgradability of a custom PC either.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 27, 2008)

KBD said:


> you understand what i'm saying though, i'm talking about things that are actually doable. Its important to have one's mind in the right place before starting a project like this, thats all.
> 
> 
> 
> I read some bad things on this forum about overclockers.uk posted by UK members. I obviously don’t have experience with them but perhaps someone from the UK can answer to this. I’m just posting it as a word of caution.



Same goes for casemodding ofc. I'd never try to start a casemod or casebuild if I wasn't sure I could do it, but since I know it's possible, I didn't hesitate to start building my own case


----------



## human_error (Nov 27, 2008)

KBD said:


> I read some bad things on this forum about overclockers.uk posted by UK members. I obviously don’t have experience with them but perhaps someone from the UK can answer to this. I’m just posting it as a word of caution.



To be fair i've been using OCUK for a few years now and have nothing but good things to say about their customer service, especially more recently when i had a P6T mobo DOA i had a replacement within a couple days no problem.

Of course that isn't to say that people won't have problems with them, as with every company you get good and bad experiences (i can mention some bad experiences with ebuyer, but i'd say they are still a decent company and wouldn't want to put people off).


----------



## KBD (Nov 27, 2008)

human_error said:


> To be fair i've been using OCUK for a few years now and have nothing but good things to say about their customer service, especially more recently when i had a P6T mobo DOA i had a replacement within a couple days no problem.
> 
> Of course that isn't to say that people won't have problems with them, as with every company you get good and bad experiences (i can mention some bad experiences with ebuyer, but i'd say they are still a decent company and wouldn't want to put people off).



yes, i totally understand what you r saying. I just read way too many complaints and issues with this etailer on this forum from people that are in the UK. I just wanted to caution the OP, that was my only intention.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd already been cautioned, it's called them sticking a tenner on top of the same price for everything off Ebuyer, it's my bank account cautioning me lol.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 27, 2008)

Instead of all of you suggesting sneaky ways for him to deceive his father (over computers none the less..God at least come up with a better reason...), you should be thinking about the simple matter...

Did it not occur to anyone that 'his' isn't actually his unless he's eighteen? Unless the laws have changed, his possessions are his parents possessions, until they are no longer his guardians.

If he builds the system, his dad can walk in with a sledgehammer, smash it to pieces, and there isn't nothing that can be done. 

So..rather than piss off his father, why doesn't he buy the parts, take it to the shop, let them install it. 

The main thing here is that A) He's allowed to purchase the parts he wants!! B) His father gets it done the way he wants!!

It's called compromise, try some?


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm going to try and PERSUADE him, not going to just build it round at a mate's house. If he wants to take part in the build then I'll happily let him, as long as he lets me do it and only watches and doesn't try and take over since I'd like to you know, learn how to build it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 28, 2008)

My Dad doesn't care, as long as its not coming out of his pocket.

Even tho he doesn't like when me and my Bro order to many parts wheres theirs boxes coming to the door on different days.

He watches me and my Bro open the boxes and start to assemble and what not.no biggie.


----------



## ownage (Nov 28, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> I'm going to try and PERSUADE him, not going to just build it round at a mate's house. If he wants to take part in the build then I'll happily let him, as long as he lets me do it and only watches and doesn't try and take over since I'd like to you know, learn how to build it.



1. Guys in hardware shops are mostly dumb arses. I have bad experiences with pre-builded pc's. I think most of us have.
2. Someday you have to learn to build your own computer. I don't see how your young age would be a problem. Besides that is simple. You almost can't make mistakes with cables etc, its all simple.  Killing hardware is much harder then building a pc, even when your unexperienced. 
3. If you make a new worklog thread I'm sure there are enough guys around here that are willing to guide you trough the process.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 28, 2008)

Building PC's are fun and easy

You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2008)

everythings been covered fairly well except one point.

You can get longer warranties buying yourself. A good example is seagate hard drives have a 5 year warranty, whereas at a store the entire PC has one global warranty (1-2 years).

Buying yourself means when you warranty it, you get the same part back - at a local store, they could swap your gaming ram for generic stuff, your 500W antec for a 450W "came with a case" POS, and so on.

Doing it yourself, at least you know what you have, and know what you'll get in warranties if it breaks.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Buying yourself means when you warranty it, you get the same part back - at a local store, they could swap your gaming ram for generic stuff, your 500W antec for a 450W "came with a case" POS, and so on.
> 
> Doing it yourself, at least you know what you have, and know what you'll get in warranties if it breaks.



If they dared do that I'd go bloody well OFF IT with them, particularly since I'd be taking in the parts anyway. If I bought prebuilt and got the local PC shop to do it there would be several of my mates knocking on their door in combats, probably carrying air rifles in a very threatening manner (Couldn't get the real thing out of school unless we ran away on a combat weekend but I'm not gonna try that).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 28, 2008)

well - If hes incompetant then slap the bitch & shout at him till your throat feels like you've swallowed half a ton of sand.


P.S

This method is usually VERY effective on my girlfriend


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 28, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well - If hes incompetant then slap the bitch & shout at him till your throat feels like you've swallowed half a ton of sand.
> 
> 
> P.S
> ...



He'll beat him like an old blanket.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> If they dared do that I'd go bloody well OFF IT with them, particularly since I'd be taking in the parts anyway. If I bought prebuilt and got the local PC shop to do it there would be several of my mates knocking on their door in combats, probably carrying air rifles in a very threatening manner (Couldn't get the real thing out of school unless we ran away on a combat weekend but I'm not gonna try that).



well i have had it happen to me, and to several friends when we were younger. i ended up working for a store after they 'helped' repair my precious gaming PC (despite the fact some of my games no longer ran) and in the end learned a geforce 4 MX was not the upgrade for my GF3 Ti that i thought it was. also, i found out that the store owners personal PC had a bios modded geforce 3, suspiciously named the "mussels3D uber leet edition"

needless to say, i quit and took my hardware back. that was nearly 10 years ago... woo i'm gettin o.l.d.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmmm, guess you went a bit crazy eh mussels? I'll order the parts on monday when the VAT drop comes since it means I'll be able to squeeze an e8400 out of the budget as well, dad's being a pain and not actually talking to me now though so who knows what will happen.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, as long as he doesn't talk to you he won't be saying you can't build your rig right?


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

When I asked him about it this morning he asked about the other shop in town that would do it, one thing they're charging around £60 so he then just started ignoring me... (All this becuase I forgot to turn the heating off on thursday night when he told me to do it when I went to bed at 5 o'clock, bear in mind I went to bed at eleven, he expects me to remember six hours oh well.)


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 29, 2008)

I built mine from scratch... and he didn't have a single problem... (he being my dad).. First machine I ever built was a S754 Athlon64 3000+ Rig with an AGP 7200GT AIW with Windows 98SE. ;-)
So, I started small and loved it.  If its your money, spend it your way.

Fly


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 29, 2008)

Where abouts in the UK do you live...?


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

Newcastle, up in the cold northern parts of England.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

Ah crap, I brought up the constructive things mentioned in this thread and he flatly refused, he thinks I'm incompetent. I'm sorry but the guy in the local PC shop is probably less competent than I am, at least I don't recommend an 850w PSU to run an e8400 and a 4850 on, I just come here and ask you lot first...
If I don't want to take it to the idiot's PC shop I'm going to have to spend around £60 to get it built by the looks of things.


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 29, 2008)

thick head huh? 

I tried to explain it to my uncle and he still doesn't get it. But, I tend to recommend pre-built systems to people who just want to wander around the Internet, e-mail, watch videos, and use Office or that don't give a crap how powerful their computer is, they just want a computer.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

It's not for that purpose though, it's for gaming and over the christmas holidays there will be LARGE amounts of it.


----------



## Ongaku (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah exactly, if someone tells me they want their system for gaming, you gotta go for a home build because most pre-built ones have either crappy onboard or a crappy version of a reasonable video card.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

Or they have a crappy processor/ motherboard/ RAM. I was in PC world the other day and had to laugh when I was reading the spec of one of the prebuilts in there it said "High speed DDR2 667MHz RAM", I'd like to know what they consider slow to be.


----------



## KBD (Nov 29, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Ah crap, I brought up the constructive things mentioned in this thread and he flatly refused, he thinks I'm incompetent. I'm sorry but the guy in the local PC shop is probably less competent than I am, at least I don't recommend an 850w PSU to run an e8400 and a 4850 on, I just come here and ask you lot first...
> If I don't want to take it to the idiot's PC shop I'm going to have to spend around £60 to get it built by the looks of things.



pyro, i think there is only one way to prove to your dad that you are competent - to build it your self and then show it to him. Does he know to build or no? If he does he can watch you. Or just put it together when he is not home and present to him when him when he gets back. Remember, its your money, there is no reason you should throw away 60 pounds on something you can do yourself, we are not talking about change here, thats like a $120 US, $30 more and you can buy an e8400.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2008)

Ongaku said:


> yeah exactly, if someone tells me they want their system for gaming, you gotta go for a home build because most pre-built ones have either crappy onboard or a crappy version of a reasonable video card.



If not crappy parts - then stupidly expensive & overpriced because whoever that built the machine be it HP or Demonware or Dell ETC ETC are 'bringing you the BEST tech for your money...' or so they always claim

its pretty laughable - theres very very few brands/companies that I would trust to make me an OEM build. the parts shop i regularly shop at & recommend to friends does custom system builds. & their the only people I trust not to stitch me up with cheap parts if i was to order a pre-built from them. I know all the guys that work there - even the manager. I'm sure they know me too because they have a few posters of me behind the counter saying "DONT SERVE OR MAKE ANY FORM OF CONTACT WITH THIS PERSON AS HE IS HIGHLY DANGEROUS - CALL THE COPS!!!"

Seriously - I'm there so much its literally my 2nd home when im out n about. I like to stop off there & chat to a few of the guys there about new tech & other things.


if possible its ALWAYS best to build it yourself if you can. save a lot of money that way & you can sleep at night knowing that GOOD parts have gone into the build


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

My dad would go OFF it when he saw that I'd built it myself...
I'll update it to the rig I've changed it to now since I've upgraded the CPU to an e8400 again, budget's bang on £600 including vista, surprisingly PC world is the cheapest place I can find it...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> My dad would go OFF it when he saw that I'd built it myself...



that SUCKS but I know some parents can be 'difficult' to put it bluntly - their not willing to take risks etc etc. but if your REALLY confident that you CAN do it - then you have to push your parents asside for one second - do the job & then show them the end result. just make sure you fit everything correctly because if u mess it up, you will infuriate your dad even more & also yourself because your out of pocket & your dad wont let  you hear the end of "I-told-you-so's"


my parents were like that once. but you gotta force their hand otherwise you'l never have an opinion at the family table.

I have 3 qualifications in I.T hardware support - 4years of studying - 

I buildt the 3 machines that are in my house - Mine, my backup & my mums pc

Ive restored COUNTLESS numbers of both old & new machines dating back to an Intel SX/DX I/II - Ive had COUNTLESS call outs by Family/Friends/Family Friends & A few calls from small private companies  to fix their pc's yet when my dad said he wanted a new pc buildt - he wouldnt let me any where near it because _'I might break something'_

you really have to push otherwise they wont jump


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 29, 2008)

Just order, build and don't show them. They seem like the kind that wouldn't let you do anything that could result in anything bad.. I built my friend a rig but his mom had to watch me do it..


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

There's no family table, just my dad but I get what you mean. He wouldn't care if I'd got it right though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 29, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> There's no family table, just my dad but I get what you mean. He wouldn't care if I'd got it right though.



I built mine in my lap, you don't need a table.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> There's no family table, just my dad but I get what you mean. He wouldn't care if I'd got it right though.



that was just an expression. If he wont care if u got it right then no disrespect but screw him! even more reason to do what you want to do - your the one thats gonna be using the pc, not him. & if he does get pissed that you disobeyd him then im sure he will get over it with time if he see's your system is working.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, thing is he'll probably refuse to give me any hot food for a week or so lol, he'd also end up cutting me off from the internet knowing him.
Also he might use it sometimes IE when he breaks his laptop from work lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 29, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Yeah, thing is he'll probably refuse to give me any hot food for a week or so lol, he'd also end up cutting me off from the internet knowing him.
> Also he might use it sometimes IE when he breaks his laptop from work lol.



Call child services if he refuses to feed you lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol, he'd feed me just nothing hot/ he'd make me cook myself and I would have to learn at high speed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Yeah, thing is he'll probably refuse to give me any hot food for a week or so lol, he'd also end up cutting me off from the internet knowing him.
> Also he might use it sometimes IE when he breaks his laptop from work lol.



no hot food for a week? LOL how old are you? 5??? pick up a frying pan -some veg/sunflower oil & some pork chops from the local supermarket.

now the cutting off of the internet, yeah thats a really heart stopper.

Unless your a real geek who does nothing but troll forums all night - shouldnt be much of a problem - he might cut the net  for a week or 2 but i doubt he'd do it permanently....


my dad on the other hand would & Ive not had use of 'home' internet for almost a year n a half.....


----------



## Megasty (Nov 29, 2008)

Hell, some fathers you guys have  Me & my lil' brother would throw a friggin party if my nephews wanted to build a rig. Being young these days must be nice. I was in my late 20's when the Tandy junk was coming out. Anyway every father is different when it comes to expenditures. I've been a dad for 30 years now - for the most part we get a kick out of our kids disobeying. It's a rite of passage. If you want it badly enough you get it the way you want it anyway. Sorry to let the cat out of the bag like that but it's just too true.

He may have some real concerns like the bugs that come with building a rig for the first time or he just may want you to get something that will work. But like everyone else said, YOU will be using it, not him. If you came to this site then you pretty much know what you want & you won't be satisfied by wasting your cash on some pre-built garbage. I say just go ahead & build it. While he's yelling at you, don't forget that he'd be telling the guys at work the same story & having a hell of a time.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

He's just being a right dick about everything at the moment so it's definitely a good idea not to bring it up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2008)

Megasty said:


> don't forget that he'd be telling the guys at work the same story & having a hell of a time.



well thats a good way to reach your 'critical Aclaim' - everyone will know you have: No hot food, No internet but hey you got a kick ass PC.

& if your dad does brag about the 'no hot food & internet' thing at work, im sure his work mates will be more or less in your favour & have a few words with him.

Its not right for him to 'chastise' you like that. your not doing anyone any harm - its your own money your spending.

sheesh If these are the steps your dads willing to take for such petty matters then id hate to think about what he'd do with more 'serious matters'


----------



## Megasty (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd actually say he'll have it fairly easy if he gets off with the 'no hot food & internet'. My parents wanted me & my wife to get married a week after I turned 19...I waited until 2 weeks after. The bums dropped their last kid on us for 'early parental training' as a punishment. To this day, my baby sister thinks that her sis-in-law & oldest brother are her mom & dad. 

The punishment always fit the crime, but they was just being plain lazy. I really don't care about that anymore but parents can be ridiculous at times when coming up with punishments. 'No hot food' is a bit extreme for a computer but to each his own.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 29, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that SUCKS but I know some parents can be 'difficult' to put it bluntly - their not willing to take risks etc etc. but if your REALLY confident that you CAN do it - then you have to push your parents asside for one second - do the job & then show them the end result. just make sure you fit everything correctly because if u mess it up, you will infuriate your dad even more & also yourself because your out of pocket & your dad wont let  you hear the end of "I-told-you-so's"
> 
> 
> my parents were like that once. but you gotta force their hand otherwise you'l never have an opinion at the family table.
> ...




Right right, because putting together a gaming computer really shows your parents that you are 'capable' and 'mature.' And that they can put full trust in you that you're ready for the big real world, because you, ;gasp; put together a computer!

Come on, you guys keep going on telling him to deceive his own father over a bloody computer. He's already allowed to purchase the parts he wants, and there's someone that will put it together, as per his dad's wishes.


So let's see. He lives in his dad's house. He's therefore under his dad's LAW. 
He pisses off his dad, he loses the computer...

Is there some alternative here that we're all missing?

Why is this still going?

Lordie Lordie, as if it's not bad enough we got 'counselors' and 'teachers,' stupid high school peers, music and television pressuring kids into disobeying their parents, now they get it on computer tech forums as well. Haha, brilliant.


----------



## Benno (Nov 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Right right, because putting together a gaming computer really shows your parents that you are 'capable' and 'mature.' And that they can put full trust in you that you're ready for the big real world, because you, ;gasp; put together a computer!
> 
> Come on, you guys keep going on telling him to deceive his own father over a bloody computer. He's already allowed to purchase the parts he wants, and there's someone that will put it together, as per his dad's wishes.
> 
> ...



I think there's something that you're missing. The guy that his dad wants to get to build the computer for him is a dumbass  And he'd much rather build it himself. I would too. Where's the fun in buying the parts and giving them to somebody to build for you?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 30, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Right right, because putting together a gaming computer really shows your parents that you are 'capable' and 'mature.' And that they can put full trust in you that you're ready for the big real world, because you, ;gasp; put together a computer!
> 
> Come on, you guys keep going on telling him to deceive his own father over a bloody computer. He's already allowed to purchase the parts he wants, and there's someone that will put it together, as per his dad's wishes.
> 
> ...




Oh Dear....

well - I can take this in many ways either a personal attack against me, Or maybe that you've somehow misunderstood my post.....



newconroer said:


> Right right, because putting together a gaming computer really shows your parents that you are 'capable' and 'mature.' And that they can put full trust in you that you're ready for the big real world, because you, ;gasp; put together a computer!



^That wasnt the point i was trying make - actually if you've read properly I have not mentioned or linked anything to 'MATURITY'. my point was that he's a big boy, he has his own money so its up to him how he wants to spend it so long as it makes HIM happy regardless of what anybody says - they havent got the right. his dad should understand that, so long as the moneys not blown on something thats totally impractical like £800's worth of Alcohol.




newconroer said:


> Come on, you guys keep going on telling him to deceive his own father over a bloody computer. He's already allowed to purchase the parts he wants, and there's someone that will put it together, as per his dad's wishes.
> 
> So let's see. He lives in his dad's house. He's therefore under his dad's LAW.
> He pisses off his dad, he loses the computer...
> ...




^As hes already mentioned - the people working down at the shop aint exactly what he would call 'experienced' &'trustworthy' On top of that its gonna cost him £30 to get it put together & if not that place then at another more experienced & trustworthy place which charges £60 to put it together when hes already drawn up a spec list & has mentioned that even £30 is critcal to his build because he'd have to swap out the CPU for something cheaper.

tell me - are you gonna paypal him £30 or £60 to cover his costs? because his dad sure aint - EVEN THOUGH ITS HIS 'DADS' WISH'S THAT HE HAVE SOMEONE ELSE PUT IT TOGETHER. - I would rather go against my own dads wishes to save ££££ - £30 is more or less half a days salary £60 is a days salary with just about enough money to spare for lunch....




newconroer said:


> Lordie Lordie, as if it's not bad enough we got 'counselors' and 'teachers,' stupid high school peers, music and television pressuring kids into disobeying their parents, now they get it on computer tech forums as well. Haha, brilliant.




^I think youve seriously missunderstood. & need to think about stuff more before you click the submit key because not everyone here is 'just hitting puberty' & theres no need to be going around insulting half the users in the forum


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 30, 2008)

After reading the last page, I got a different approach you might be able to try:
Make a wager with your dad. If you don't succeed, ie comps not working, you pay him the same amount of money (30 quid?) that it takes for the shop to build it 
If you do succeed (make it an easy wager) he's gonna cook you something extra good or summit.

Don't make it too humiliating for his side of the bet and if he's slightly into it, you're sure to come out a winner.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tell him you pay for it if you screw it up..  Maybe offer that any extra costs you will pay for but do keep your promise if the worsed happens as you could gain or loose. But don't lie as i am sure he not stupid and probaly tried it with his own perants at some point so he be on you before you start. Lieing is not good for a relationship,  But if he will not let you buy your own computer with YOUR money.

I never had the issue with my dad due to my brother having a 486 some many years ago .  What happened was i messed windows 3.1 up on his comp and when he found out he made me fix it so i did took me a while as i had to find some were i could get Windows 3 from some were.

In the end I fixed it up with Win 3.11 and from there on he had me building them for him and my mother.  He knew i was good with fixing and breaking things and his idea could of made the issue worse as i was young and foolish but since then i have been building them for who ever wants one and actually started a busines in the UK.

I was the kind of person who would take any thing apart just to see how it worked even if it was working lol.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 30, 2008)

Heh, I started off with my own 486 because my dad didn't like me constantly playing on his PC 
Now, a lot of years later, I'm trying to explain to my dad why and how I'm trying to wire up a 5" LCD screen to a mini-itx board


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 30, 2008)

Haha, the wager idea sounds good, take his christmas present hostage as well maybe, oh wait no since my new keyboard will be coming from him possibly.


----------



## AUTOgod (Feb 25, 2009)

my first PC came from some useless tosspots at a shop called "special reserve". it was an ASUS K8v with 1GB ram, an AMD athlon 64 3400+ and a 6800LE. it spent more time with them than it did with me. firstly, it kept blanking and had to be forced off at the wall socket. their solution was a reinstall of XP. naturally, since they didnt even try, it was still malfunctioning. 2 weeks later it turns out it was the graphics card. when they got a replacement, they had ordered a 6600GT. 2 weeks later it was back again for another issue, and i see the suspect 6800LE for sale in a suspect plastic package for £200! after 3 months, i already felt i knew more than them.7 months from new, the motherboard crapped out and was sent off to their head office. better treatment from there, but the delivery company (DHhelL) smashed the case. a week after they replaced the case after "testing". 9 months in, the dvd drive crapped out. 2 weeks later, i call to fin d out what was taking them so long. it turns out that the useless ass hadent even ordered a replacement.
2 weeks later it was fixed also, a woman had called about the case of her new computer being bent and broken. then, 1 month later, they were in receivership (bankrupt). probably linked with their disgraceful treatment of the customers, being completely full of themselves, and recycling broken parts.

in short, 6 months of a store bought warranty, and i already knew better than them and could have done a better job myself, and would have if it werent for the warranty. i now fix it myself, and will never trust a store again.

just the other day my mate was looking for a laptop (cursed propietary tech, why arent there parts lol) and the guy said that a 9600m GT could run crysis warhead at full spec, immediately showing his ineptitude and complete lack of any knowledge. my mate said his budget was about £900, but the incompetent salesman took him to a £1800 macbook pro.

my advice: never trust anyone other than yourself.


----------



## paulm (Feb 26, 2009)

AUTOgod said:


> my first PC came from some useless tosspots at a shop called "special reserve". it was an ASUS K8v with 1GB ram, an AMD athlon 64 3400+ and a 6800LE. it spent more time with them than it did with me. firstly, it kept blanking and had to be forced off at the wall socket. their solution was a reinstall of XP. naturally, since they didnt even try, it was still malfunctioning. 2 weeks later it turns out it was the graphics card. when they got a replacement, they had ordered a 6600GT. 2 weeks later it was back again for another issue, and i see the suspect 6800LE for sale in a suspect plastic package for £200! after 3 months, i already felt i knew more than them.7 months from new, the motherboard crapped out and was sent off to their head office. better treatment from there, but the delivery company (DHhelL) smashed the case. a week after they replaced the case after "testing". 9 months in, the dvd drive crapped out. 2 weeks later, i call to fin d out what was taking them so long. it turns out that the useless ass hadent even ordered a replacement.
> 2 weeks later it was fixed also, a woman had called about the case of her new computer being bent and broken. then, 1 month later, they were in receivership (bankrupt). probably linked with their disgraceful treatment of the customers, being completely full of themselves, and recycling broken parts.
> 
> in short, 6 months of a store bought warranty, and i already knew better than them and could have done a better job myself, and would have if it werent for the warranty. i now fix it myself, and will never trust a store again.
> ...



Just some friendly advice: check the date on threads you post in.


----------



## hat (Feb 26, 2009)

did you ever get the pc built crazy pyro?


----------



## zithe (Feb 26, 2009)

hat said:


> did you ever get the pc built crazy pyro?



I'd say so. His current PC specs seem pretty close to the stuff described in the first post.


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 26, 2009)

I took it to the local shop who put it together for £40, I know how to assemble/ disassemble it entirely except for taking the mobo out the case and doing anything to the CPU. My dad hasn't realised that I've learned how to do all that though but when I next buy components I'll put them in myself (although I'll probably get a friend to show me how to fit a processor).
This is an auuuuld thread, no idea why this reappeared.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 26, 2009)

I see the system came together nicely.

Hopefully i can get a GTX 285 when i get a job, the rest of my system is set.


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 26, 2009)

Apart from my POS maxtor drive dieing on me the other day it's gone well, I'll be waiting to see if it's something else though.


----------



## Fleck (Feb 26, 2009)

Maxtors are no good.  I don't trust Maxtors, Hitachis or Seagates.  Rollin with WD 4lyfe, son.


----------



## D007 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd say ask him to tell you what pc he wants to get..
then you find out what each individual component in that pc is..
and show him what you could build for the same amount of money..

also showing him the true value of the generally premade garbage, should do it.. XD

good luck..lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 26, 2009)

I got it built and it's happily going along, you can STFU Fleck, my replacement drive is a hitachi.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 26, 2009)

why so aggressive pyro? Happy you have your rig  I'm going to have to do that soon, but it'll probably go well since my dad himself being noob built 2 PCs together, me being his assistant... My problem probably lies in letting me buy the parts I choose and letting me get it in the 1st place (you know... studies first)

Hey btw how old are you? I'm 16


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 27, 2009)

Hitachis ain't bad, they're just usually a little more noisy and less power friendly.

I just love my Samsungs, my WD is giving me crap humming noise.


----------



## AUTOgod (Feb 27, 2009)

paulm said:


> Just some friendly advice: check the date on threads you post in.



whoops lol

thought the area on the right of the main page was new threads.



crazy pyro said:


> This is an auuuuld thread, no idea why this reappeared.



that would be me 

at least the answer is now known.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.alienware.com/products/alx-x58-desktop.aspx?SysCode=PC-ALX-X58&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT

show him this and then ask him to make up the difference [3700 USD] LOL


----------



## smee (Feb 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Hey btw how old are you? I'm 16



Yea I was gonna ask the same thing, I'm 15 (well 16 in march...).
I build comps all the time, my dad comes how and finds 10 packages at the door and goes "whats all that?" I just go... "oh just another computer..."
He's like "oh cool! Who's it for?", "for a client down the street, gotta deliver it in two days."

He thinks it's great, cuz I make money doing it, and it's just something I love to do.

You shoulda told your dad that theres some younger guys just like yourself on the forums, who build comps all the time. lol.

Anyways, glad you got a system built, just make sure that when you want an upgrade, to order the part yourself and then put it in the system and show your dad that YOU upgraded it no problem and that you knew how to all along.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 27, 2009)

smee said:


> Yea I was gonna ask the same thing, I'm 15 (well 16 in march...).
> I build comps all the time, my dad comes how and finds 10 packages at the door and goes "whats all that?" I just go... "oh just another computer..."
> He's like "oh cool! Who's it for?", "for a client down the street, gotta deliver it in two days."
> 
> ...



Heh that's pretty decent, 15 and making money off of computer services  Why didn't I do that at that age...


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 27, 2009)

Noisy and power hungry I don't mind, being shitty and dieing for no reason I do.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Hitachis ain't bad, they're just usually a little more noisy and less power friendly.
> 
> I just love my Samsungs, my WD is giving me crap humming noise.



I have one WD, and it is a great drive, i also have a Seagate, and for some reason that one gives me some random loud squealing noises, but i have yet to see something go wrong with it. Been working for a long while now.

The loudest thing in my system is the stupid stock QX6700 CPU fan, makes it sound like theres an airport in my system.:shadedshu


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 27, 2009)

i have a stock Q6600 fan, but it is only like maybe 5% as loud as my 2900xt fan at 100%

i wonder if im overestimating that? i don't think so.


----------

